# Sig Ops - Advanced MOC Opportunities?



## lukek22 (30 Jul 2006)

Hey all,


I just got accepted and start my BMQ in a month, and I've been wondering, what are the odds of receiving an advanced moc course within the trade?  Does this happen often?  Do your responsibilities change substantially, or do you simply become acredited for extra knowledge?  I read on the recruiting site multiple options are available for advanced mocs, but what are ones chances of getting one and how does it affect your job, if at all?

Thanks alot,

Luke


----------



## JSR OP (31 Jul 2006)

I would say that your odds depended on how long you stayed in.  The longer you stay in beyond your Basic Engagement, the better your odds on receiving an "Advanced MOC Course".  Now depending on what that exactly means, you could take computer networking courses, Satellite Communication courses, Video conferencing courses, Cryptographic courses, the sky is the limit really.  Sometimes it all depends on being at the right place at the right time.

Don't worry though, if you stay in long enough, there will be a time when you forget what a tactical radio is.


----------



## Vaino (3 Aug 2006)

Advanced MOC courses seems to me to be a pretty broad concept.  Line Maintainers might go to Florida to take a bonding and grounding course, or receive thourough fibre optics training, is this advanced?  The 6a's for Sgt's might be considered advanced MOC training.  Regardless, it is certain that as your career progresses, you will constantly be upgraded via courses, on the job training and personally motivated research.  If this is what you mean, almost every soldier receives constant training in an upward spiral that builds on the foundation you will lay in Basic, and on your SQ.  Like the previous poster stated: the longer you stay in, the more you will get out of it.


----------



## Ansibomb (11 Aug 2006)

I believe he is refering to the advanced training ops that are listed on the recruiting site such as jump courses and such.


----------



## radop215 (15 Aug 2006)

i believe vaino is right.  but it also depends on postings, i got a lot more gucci courses out of my current posting than any previous postings.  frequency management, crypto indoc, video conferencing stuff like that.  with the battalions, the 031s come first and CSS next.


----------

